# Massive clear out lots of fantasy and 40k. Want warriors of chaos (uk)



## gilljoy (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm having a bit of a clearout / wanting to trade some of the models that I currently have for new stuff.

Here's what I have to trade

Imperial armour 8. In perfect condition £30 Delivered 

Tau Battleforce - £50 delivered 
Partially built. Fire warriors built with pulse rifles
kroot assembled without all the details
battlesuit assembled without weapons attached
stealth suits assembled, 1 with fusion blaster others with standard weapon.

Vampire Counts Army £120 delivered 
Ghoul King,
2 x Krell, 1 is badly cast but could be useful for parts.
1 plastic necromancer, basecoated / partially painted
1 terrorgheist. Built
20 grave guard with full command and great weapons partially painted
20 skeletons with sheilds and swords partially painted
20 ghouls undercoated grey with one painted.
latest army book in very good condition

Empire army ( need to double check what I have) £120 delivered 
30 7th edition spearmen
20 hand gunners
10 swordsmen
16 knights
5 pistiolers
metal engineer
2 wizards. plastic kit built as fire and death wizards part painted
all 3 valten models in metal
arl ulric. not assembled and missing axe head (came this way)
2 oop metal wizards. on foot / mounted
latest army book in very good condition only read once. all undercoated grey except for the wizards.

Eldar, £14 delivered 
Metal warlock with spear,
squad of dire avengers. undercoated blue with some highlighting.

And here is what I would like

Metal lizardmen,
Terradons,
skink priest with feathered cloak
lord kroak
Chakax ( really want this in metal)
battle standard bearer
stegadon (ideally new on sprue since I dont want to try and strip something that size)

Warriors of chaos,
Anything really I'm thinking of starting an army of them I'd be quite happily to swap or use some of my stuff as a part trade
mainly interested in standard warriors, chaos knights, standard characters

Will provide pics on request and I'm happy to trade to anyone in uk / eu and possibly NA depending on postage

open to offers pm me or leave a post here. delivery is for UK. EU / NA would have a small additional ammount added


----------

